# 1958 Royal Scot found on Craigslist



## usarnie1 (Apr 5, 2019)

I found this jewel in the rough on Craigslist for $25.  It came with two aftermarket accessories: a Miller light kit and a Midland Sport carrying rack! Each of which are worth more than what I paid for the complete bicycle.  Additionally, it came with a set of EA3 rims and an original seat that had no tears, both cleaned up nicely.  Unfortunatly, the rear hub is an SW and not an AW.  Shown below are the before I cleaned up the bike and after I cleaned up the bike photos. I was able to remove approximately 99% of all the rust and corrosion by dissassembling the entire bike and cleaning every part, even the screws/bolts, washers and nuts.  Interesting, that when I removed the bottom bracket bearings, stearing tube bearings and front wheel bearings, there was no old grease present on any of them! Therefore, I used fresh new Marine Grease on all the bearings! Too bad the Flamboyant Red paint has faded and now shows mostly the silver undercoating.  Currently, the only new parts I put on the bike are a set of handgrips, stainless steel cable clamps and a seat cover to protect that beautiful original seat.  I  plan on replacing both tires, tubes and rim liners with Schwalbe cream color tires, thorn proof tubes and rubber rim liners.  Yes, that is an original chrome air pump!  However, the seal needs to be replaced. Does anyone know if the seal is available as a replacement part?


----------



## juvela (Apr 5, 2019)

-----

Thanks for sharing this new find.

She certainly cleaned up well for you;  your usual fine work!  

Is propstand a Shuresta?

The forum had a recent thread on another here -

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-d-help-bike-and-badge.145267/

Pump part - it would help readers to give a useful answer if you could provide a name for the pump manufacturer.

Hope all well there in "green trees."

-----


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 5, 2019)

The Propstand is a Shuresto XPT.  The pump only has made in England stamped on it.


----------



## mymikesbikes (Apr 5, 2019)

Nice job-beautiful bike. Great find


----------



## dweenk (Apr 7, 2019)

You may be able to make a replacement seal from leather or rubber. The original is likely partially disintegrated and shrunken. Have you taken the pump apart to check the seal material?


----------



## AndyA (Apr 7, 2019)

Dweenk is right about the pump. I believe most of those seals were leather. Get a scrap piece, cut out a round a tad bigger the pump barrel, and punch a hole in the center for the shaft. When you put it together, fold the extra leather around the edge toward the discharge end of the pump.


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 10, 2019)

usarnie1 said:


> I found this jewel in the rough on Craigslist for $25.  It came with two aftermarket accessories: a Miller light kit and a Midland Sport carrying rack! Each of which are worth more than what I paid for the complete bicycle.  Additionally, it came with a set of EA3 rims and an original seat that had no tears, both cleaned up nicely.  Unfortunatly, the rear hub is an SW and not an AW.  Shown below are the before I cleaned up the bike and after I cleaned up the bike photos. I was able to remove approximately 99% of all the rust and corrosion by dissassembling the entire bike and cleaning every part, even the screws/bolts, washers and nuts.  Interesting, that when I removed the bottom bracket bearings, stearing tube bearings and front wheel bearings, there was no old grease present on any of them! Therefore, I used fresh new Marine Grease on all the bearings! Too bad the Flamboyant Red paint has faded and now shows mostly the silver undercoating.  Currently, the only new parts I put on the bike are a set of handgrips, stainless steel cable clamps and a seat cover to protect that beautiful original seat.  I  plan on replacing both tires, tubes and rim liners with Schwalbe cream color tires, thorn proof tubes and rubber rim liners.  Yes, that is an original chrome air pump!  However, the seal needs to be replaced. Does anyone know if the seal is available as a replacement part?
> 
> View attachment 975980
> View attachment 975996
> ...


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Here is the same bike as above.  However, I put on a set of Schwalbe cream color tires, thorn proof tubes and rubber rim liners.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 14, 2019)

You actually paid more for the tires than for the the entire bike, lol. Good deal and nice job!


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi Harpo,

Yes, I did spend more on those premum tires.  However, whenever I acquire a new bike, I usually change the tires. 

Just like a car, the newer your tires and brakes are, the safer your ride is!  I have 7 Eureopean mid century 3 speeds in my bike stable and all of them have new premium tires mounted on them!


----------

